# Martial Arts Training



## JFleck (Nov 7, 2005)

I know a lot of LEOs participate in martial arts training in addition to in house or external duty training. A friend of mine and fellow officer has opened a new martial arts studio in Portsmouth NH just minutes from Route 95. *He's offering a 20% discount to all sworn police officers.* He offers various types of training and is expanding into law enforcement based techniques for officers only, as well.

For more information contact the studio directly:

Tokyo Joes of Portsmouth
1262 Woodbury Ave., Portsmouth (603) 436-2775​
I am unable to post the website due to my "rookie" status with Masscops. Please feel free to visit the webiste for more information it's: 
www _*dot*_ tokyojoesportsmouth _*dot* _com

*Be safe and happy holidays.*


----------



## Macop (May 2, 2002)

I take a class called bando, Burmese Kung-foo, the bull system. Its a great way to stay in shape and keep your pysical skills. It is like an advanced form of Police DT.


----------



## HousingCop (May 14, 2004)

*Both of my hands are already registered as deadly weapons. Along with my mouth.*

*Whenever I come across a situation where I need to put down my coffee and donut, I revert to my "Cop In A Can" and spray a lethal dose on the bad guys face. *

*Anybody who would like to attend a class at the "HousingCop's House Of Pain" must pre-register and send a $250.00 US Postal money order to me for my 8 hour course and DVD. Or check out my website at HousingCopKicksAss.com. I run classes every other Saturday at the local DAV post. *


----------



## JFleck (Nov 7, 2005)

god knows DT is like recess on crack  can't get enough. lol. I just figured I'd put it out there. I've fallen in love with the kickboxing classes myself.


----------



## KozmoKramer (Apr 25, 2004)

Anybody here into Small-Circle Jujitsu?
If your a PO and havent heard of it before, its well worth a look.


----------



## HousingCop (May 14, 2004)

> Anybody here into Small-Circle Jujitsu?


*Hey Koz,*
*Keep your rest area activities off the board please. HC*


----------

